# Problem With The Axminster AWVSL1000 Woodturning Lathe



## john_doe (26 Apr 2012)

Hey Guys, I'm really hoping you can help me. I wanted to get into wood turning and I bought the above lathe and it's been superb and I've been using it to make all manner of things. Recently the lathe has developed a problem, when I push the lever forward to increase the speed the belt becomes very slack, I've been told I need to tighten a nut. I was given the following instructions 

"The 'nut' will be located under the lever assembly as marked, but to access the nut you will be required to remove the headstock from the bed, as it is located underneath that marked assembly."

I've looked at the instruction manual but I am unclear where this nut is, obviously I take the headstock of the lathe bed, then do i turn it upside so the carriage holding the headstock to the lathe bed is facing upwards ??? the "lever assembly" is that the speed lever ??? so the nut should be under this ??? 

I can't return the lathe because I am living in Europe, these are probably really dumb questions I'm asking but I don't want to remove anything until I am sure what I am doing. I would be really grateful for any help.

Thanks 

Chris


----------



## Blister (26 Apr 2012)

Chris

contact Axminsters service department 

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-to ... axminster/


----------



## John. B (26 Apr 2012)

Chris, given this instruction:
["The 'nut' will be located under the lever assembly as marked, but to access the nut you will be required to remove the headstock from the bed, as it is located underneath that marked assembly."]
I would assume the headstock should be removed from the lathe, turned upside down on your bench and you will find an open bottom where the "Nut" can be accessed.
If you are still in doubt, you can call Axminster tech department as Allan has suggested and speak to an engineer. (They are very helpful)


Technical Enquiries
Our technical teams provide expert advice on finding
the right tool for you and can help you use our website.

Technical Sales
Expert technical product advice
Call 03332 406406 
Email [email protected]
Mon - Fri 8am - 5.30pm
Saturday 9am - 5pm


They used to have an 0800 freephone number but no longer it seems However, from Germany you would have to use a pay number anyway.

John. B


----------



## NikNak (26 Apr 2012)

Chris....

I had one of these as my first 'starter' lathe, and very good it was too.

I had a similar thing happen to me after approx 8 - 10 months i think it was. 

I didn't tighten any nut or what ever... i recall i took the pulley/motor shroud off, gave the insides a damn good hoover and clean out. Very lightly lubed the shaft(s) but making sure you get *NONE* on the pulley or belts..!!! Hit the go button and give the speed lever a swivel and away it went again.... sorted.


Hope this helps....


Nick


----------



## jumps (26 Apr 2012)

john_doe":2jruovdx said:


> I don't want to remove anything until I am sure what I am doing. ......
> 
> Chris



I live in this same world, but in this particular instance I would suggest that following the removal of the headstock the next step will become obvious. 

Equally it's not like the first step is something like - "first remove the car's gearbox...." (hammer)


----------



## CHJ (26 Apr 2012)

As you say specifically that when you move the lever to fast to increase the speed the belt becomes slack I would suggest that the headstock mechanism is OK. I.E. the headstock pulleys are moving apart as they should, this indicates the link mechanism between lever and pulleys is sound and does not have any loose grub screws or fixing nuts.

I suspect your problem relates to the motor pulleys.

How often have you lubricated the motor shaft with a small amount of grease.

If they are not lubricated correctly they will not slide freely and can't be closed smoothly together by spring pressure to take up the belt slack and increase the effective diameter of the drive pulley.

One other factor that happens with the motor pulley system is that the inner 'fixed' half of the pulley comes adrift, (grub screw loose) and needs to be moved back into correct location and grub screw re-tightened.

To do this, with lathe set at max speed, I.E. headstock pulley as wide apart as possible, remove belt or at least hold it at max diameter of motor pulley, close up inner motor pulley as tight as possible against the outer motor pulley half, ensure the 'fingers' interlock.


----------



## john_doe (27 Apr 2012)

Hey Guys thanks for all your help on this I have taken on board your suggestions and I will try a few of them tomorrow, thanks again for your excellent help.


----------



## Woodcraft (10 Apr 2017)

Good evening. Does anyone know how difficult it is to replace the spindle bearing on my awvsl1000


----------

